# What are they?



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 8, 2012)

ok I dont have any pics but i got 3 rabbits from atwoods and all they said was they are lops and one looks looks fuzzy lop or loinhead
the other to are siblings and have a thin silky fawn colored coat all have floped ears


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Jun 8, 2012)

a holland lop line can throw fuzzy lops if both parents carry a fuzzy gene. u can have both fuzzy and regular hollands in same litter.


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 10, 2012)

on my website there is a pic of them


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 11, 2012)

OK i put some really good pics of them on my website cuz i don't now how too here 
can any one tell what breed they are?


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Jun 12, 2012)

i can only find one pic and i can't blow it up to see them. i can't tell from pic what they are. there is also a thought people here breed lops to lionheads and call them lionlops. 

i put pics on here using www.photobucket.com . i upload my pics from my comp to their website it is a free photo hosting site. i copy the link and post it here in the description. you use the img code to post it here. hope that helps.


----------



## secuono (Jun 12, 2012)

Lionlops are my fave! They are trying to get them into shows last I heard. Sorta looks like them.


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 12, 2012)

Ok I'll put them on I thought they were on there
And photobucket says that in to young


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 12, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> Lionlops are my fave! They are trying to get them into shows last I heard. Sorta looks like them.


The ARBA standards committee is getting hardnosed about admitting new breeds. They have said that they will only accept one breed with the lionhead coat. They have a system by which only one person at a time is issued a Certificate of Development to get a breed accepted; that person has to bring 4 nearly perfect representatives of the breed to the annual convention (there's a lot more to it than that; I'm editing for brevity). If their entry is given a "pass" on 3 out of 5 years, then the breed is accepted. If they can't manage that, or they fail 2 years running, the COD passes on to the next person in line. There are two "types" for lionheads; the ones with the upright ears and Netherlands Dwarf-type bodies, and the Lionlops which are a bit more like Holland Lops (which do have a lot of Netherland Dwarf in them  ) Each COD holder gets to write their own version of the breed standard.  If the Lionhead ever gets admitted into the ARBA standard with the upright ears, the Lionlop will never, ever, be showable. On the other hand, if the COD happens to pass to someone who does Lionheads with the lop ears ("Lionlops"), and they get their act together enough to get a "pass" for the required 3 years, the ARBA recognised standard for the Lionhead will have lop ears, and the upright version will never be showable. 


blackhereford boy, not saying you should, of course, but you can lie to photobucket. They don't check birth certificates!


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 12, 2012)

do i put it in the middle of these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or put those on both sides of the link


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Jun 12, 2012)

yes and there is a preview button at bottom of ur page so u can see if it worked right before ya post.


yep that is right it will be either a lionhead with upright ear carriage or downward carriage whichever passes first. if it is lionlops it will not be called a lionlop it will be plain and simple a lionhead. i didn't know photobucket had an age restriction, sorry.


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes what yes in the middle of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on both sides
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



                                                  ^


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 12, 2012)

Ok now I know that the pics are on my website (I hope)


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Jun 12, 2012)

in needs to be between these. holland lop, fuzzy lop, holland lop


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 12, 2012)

Now the pics are on my website 
Sorry bout that


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Jun 12, 2012)

check post above ya again i edited sorry.


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 12, 2012)

Grrraw it won't show right on the preview


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 12, 2012)

http://s1153.photobucket.com/albums/p514/bbordwine/?action=view&current=1339517881.jpg/img]

I give up on this lol


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## therealsilkiechick (Jun 12, 2012)

i can see them on the site now just fine. holland lop, fuzzy lop and last is a holland lop.


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey that's maple my doe thank u


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 12, 2012)

And the 2 are torts right and is it called an American fuzzy lop


----------

